# Programming Decoder Issues!!!



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok Guys,

I'm going insane here!! I've spent the better part of 2 hrs with no success in changing the default 03 address to the 4 digits of "3881" I have the Zephyr Xtra and in the loco which is a BLI 2-10-2 stealth series I have installed a DZ123. The loco runs fine although in reverse when forward is selected and light does work. I followed the instructions to the letter multiple times but cannot switch it over to a 4 digit address!! I tried direct, ops & even page but none will work!! What the WTF am I doing wrong? 

Thanks
Pat


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you using the Programming track (PROG connections on the Zephyr)?
When you set a CV have you read it back to verify it was set?
Give us the CV's and values you changed.

Have you first tried just changing to a different 2 digit address? This would verify that you are changing CV1.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Pat,
Do you have a programing track set up?
Is the track isolated from the rest of the layout?


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sean,

Yup it's on a program track!! I have now been able to change the address to another 2 digit, I named it 38. Still cannot change it to a 4 digit though!! Here are my steps as follows:

1. Select program then direct

2. Select loco AD2 comes up

3. Select CV-R 

4. 2 Digit address is found

5. Select Loco AD4 comes up

6. Key in 3881 as new address

7. Select CV-WR 

8. Exit

I followed all these steps to change to a 2 digit address 
Except at step 5 I select AD2 then it changes!!


Helllpppp meeee pleasseeee!!!!!!

Thanks
Pat


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Pat,
Humm I think I can help, even though I don't do manual programing, I use a PR3 and Decoder Pro to program.
You can not put the 4 digit address into CV1, leave that one on 3.
The 4 digit address goes into CV's 17 and 18.
In order for CV's 17 and 18 to work you have to program CV29 to 54.
the rest of the Cv #'s that I gave you are to set the speed curve so it will crawl from the start.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I've had this as a random problem myself. Try a read all, while on the programming track to make sure you have a good connection. Then try adding the 4 digit address. I've found the programming track get finicky every once and a while for no apparent reason. The read all will only work if everything is perfect. Dirty wheels, track, loose wires, planets out of Orbit, Big Ed using the jack brake in a residential neighbor. I could never find an obvious solution. 
Did you try doing it on the main track. I never had a problem that way. I'm with Sean it is so much easier from the computer. It always works that way.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Interesting as I had never used the 4 digit addressing since I use a UT2 (2 digit addressing only) for a walk-around throttle.

I just tried with my older Zephyr and an engine with a DZ143 decoder. I followed the instructions in the DZ143 and Zephyr manual and it worked without a problem.

Here's what I did:
With the engine on the programming track and track connected to PROGA & B.
Press PROG key until Zephyr shows PA9E.
Press LOCO until shows Ad4.
Press CV-RD which returned '0000'
Entered 4 digit address, '2790' for my engine.
Press CV-WR.
Press EXIT
Now switched the track connections to RAIL A & B.
Press LOCO
Entered the 4 digit address of '2790'.
Press LOCO
Press POWER.
Selected forward and turned the throttle. The Engine moved.

NIMT, It looks like the Zephyr knows about CV17, 18 and 29 for setting a 4 digit address and states this in the manual.
Reading back the CVs I get:
CV17 = 202
CV18 = 230
CV29 = 38 (analog disabled, 54 as the default with analog enabled)

I now set the 4 digit address to ''3881' (address Pat tried) and read back CVs:
CV17 = 207
CV18 = 041
These are correct according to SoundTrax's decoder document on 4 digit addressing.

Pat , These should be the CV values you should read back for a 4 digit address of '3881'.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

*success*

A huge thank you to Sean for helping me on Windows Live to sort out my issues!!! A big thanks to everyone else for their input as well. I will file this one in the bank for future reference.

BTW: the loco runs like a dream now!! The crawl speed is incredible I absolutely love!!! Now that we sorted this out im gonna have to get sound for this amazing Steamer!!

Pat:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, go Sean.
Any clue as to what was wrong?


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

YUP I was the problem!!!!

Pat


----------

